# advice stocking 55 gal tank



## joetheroofer (May 19, 2013)

Hey everybody.... I've had my 55 gallon tank setup for about 12 weeks and I am in need of assistance. Not sure what to put in the tank.
. I currently have 6 tiger barbs(1 green,1 albino, 3 normal)....1 rainbow shark....and my favorite 1 BLACK GHOST KNIFE(BGK).

. I'm looking to have more traffic in my tank and not sure what to use.... I tried putting blue gourami in but the tiger barbs were relentlessly attacking them...i know they are more peaceful but I figured the size difference would keep the away....obviously shouldn't have listened to the pet store guy. I moved them to a different tank.

I would like to put some bigger fish in that are compatible.

Also I want to make sure that the barbs won't pick at my BGK....i haven't seen them doing it just wanna make sure... I would much rather keep my BGK in my show tank over the barbs if need be.*c/p*


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Minimum tank is a 150 gallon for a BGK they get to 18" long and will eat anything smaller.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Joe, I know this sounds counter intuitive, but adding more tiger barbs (any color) will lessen the aggression they have toward other fish as they will be so busy chasing each other. I'm not really sure what can be kept with a Black Ghost Knife, but they can get really large. About a week ago, I picked up 6 giant danios and they are really a cool fish and will get to be about 4" fully grown. Giant danios as well as Zebra Danios can be kept with Tiger Barbs successfully as I have had them in with mine. The danios need to be in schools of at least 6+.


----------



## joetheroofer (May 19, 2013)

Alright thanx...i originally had more tiger barbs....lost a few to swim bladder. I know that there are several theories on ghost knife being too big for tanks. Realistically, would he really be that uncomfortable if I got a 75 gal. Because there is no single answer....sone say minimum of 100 gal some say 90. I've also heard of people using a 75


----------



## marinedepot10 (Apr 18, 2013)

You could add some fish for the bottom. Maybe a small school of yoyo loaches or some cory. You might also put a Firemouth or 2 in there.


----------

